# Liver for Chickens



## Hespa (Sep 28, 2011)

Has anyone fed liver to their chickens? We will be butchering a heifer that will not breed. I would like a little bit of the liver but we don't want all of it. I was wondering if I could give pan-fried liver to the chickens. I assume it is better for them that way than raw.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, both raw & cooked. No problems. They love red meat, the redder the better.


----------



## lilachill (Apr 2, 2006)

I pan fry a pack a week. Once cool it is easy to break into pieces for the hens and treats for the cats.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Cyng always recommends raw liver as the best choice. You can cut it up into chunks and freeze packages of them to get out and feed later. I get livers from a friend that finishes a few cows for himself and to sell to friends (so glad I got on THAT list!) and feed them to us, the dogs, the cats and the ducks. My picky ducks won't eat them raw though, I have to cook them and grind them up with a bit of oatmeal to make a crumbly feed before they are interested! The next batch of ducklings is going to learn early on to like liver! 

One caution is to feed smaller amounts until you know your chickens will eat the liver and not leave it to get nasty.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

I always give it to them raw. Excellent for them.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Chickens can eat pretty much anything. There's a handful of toxic things that are toxic to most everything and even then chickens are pretty durable towards it and birds are sensitive to excess salt. Otherwise they can eat it.

Raw is much better for our omnivores and carnivores than cooked which destroys so many nutrients you can actually kill one animal on a carnivorous only diet and have another be the picture of health on the exact same diet by cooking the food of the first one.


----------

